# need scary names for female pups



## shepherdbydesign

We are trying to come up with some names to go with our Ghost litter we have one for the male and one of the females but need 2 more and I have faith that all of you will help come up with.


----------



## Chris Wild

Does the litter have a letter associated with it for the names to start with?


----------



## angelaw

what do you have so far?


----------



## shepherdbydesign

We are on the letter F if this helps we have a male name of Fanthom but the rest are needed


----------



## Achielles UD

Fantasma - the italian for ghost
Fuego - spanish for fire (FWEH-go)

... still looking/thinking lol


----------



## shepherdbydesign

Well I was just told by my lovely wife that it doesn't have to be with the letter F just with scary theme name


----------



## shilohsmom

I like Willow...don't know if its scary or not??? 
Rosa


----------



## Hellismd

Freddie Krueger... just kidding!


----------



## Chris Wild

Banshee


----------



## tracyc

Siren


----------



## Chris Wild

LOL... Tracy and I both seem to be assuming they are loud, not just "scary".


----------



## Achielles UD

Oh good.. cause I was having a really hard time! lol

Arachna - I hate spiders.. they're scary
Blair - anyone remember that movie lol? Blair Witch
Cruella - what better scary dog name?
Desdemona - of the devil
Elvira 
Endora - (MIL from bewitched)
Ghidora - three headed monster
Morticia - from the addams family
Nyx - of the night
Twilight - dusk, scary time of night
Fright
Terror
Espiritu
Ethereal
Coven - gathering of witches

??


----------



## BlackGSD

Don't know if you would call it scary, but I like "Felony" for a female.


----------



## Brightelf

Geist (say Guy and add a 't' sound at the end) and Gespenst (said "g'SHPENST" are German for ghost/spirit. There's also Hexchen (HECK-shen") for witchie, and Spukig ("SHPOO-kig") for spooky.


----------



## tracyc

(Luca's mother's call name is Witchie!)


----------



## shepherdbydesign

some are great names but would you imagine the said girl out in the yard and you call her name. well if the new owners don't like the name picked out they can change to a nickname instead. Keep them coming, I understand that this is hard cause Cathy and I were having a hard time coming up with some.


----------



## Chris Wild

> Originally Posted By: chucksome are great names but would you imagine the said girl out in the yard and you call her name. well if the new owners don't like the name picked out they can change to a nickname instead.


LOL.. several years ago we imported an adult named Apokalypse. Needless to say, she *needed* a call name. Our neighbors think we're nuts enough without us opening the door to outside and yelling "Apokalypse, Come!"


----------



## shepherdbydesign

Exactly what I was saying. One of our males has a paper name of SOK could you imagine calling him in the house. My idiot neighbor probably thought we were weird for calling him this name. since then we call him SANTO instead


----------



## shepherdbydesign

Chris you have my wife Cathy is in stiches over here over your female Apokalypse and yes your neighbors probably thought you had lost your mind LOL


----------



## Pedders

Hilary Clinton ? 










Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Chris Wild

> Originally Posted By: PeddersHilary Clinton ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist.


 







Ohhh... That IS scary!


----------



## The Stig

> Originally Posted By: PeddersHilary Clinton ?


LOL ... Pedders, you cracked me up. 

How about Samara? 

It is that little girl from a movie called The Ring.







I just about crapped my pants when I saw that movie, didn't think it would be frightful since it was rated PG13. I had my TV covered with a towel for a couple of weeks after.

Olga sounds intimidating. It gives a gladiator-feel, sorta. Not too scary, unless your butt is about to be whupped.

I like this thread. It's neat! Definitely makes it easier not having to follow a letter.


----------



## shepherdbydesign

That is so funny PEDDERS. But Hilary would only be scary to men.


----------



## Kimbo's Humans

> Originally Posted By: PeddersHilary Clinton ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist.


When someone else said Blair because of the blair witch project I thought of Tony Blair.







He is a bit creepy. Also the role of Regan in the exorcist was played by Linda Blair.


----------



## Pedders

> Originally Posted By: kimbo's humans
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: PeddersHilary Clinton ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist.
> 
> 
> 
> When someone else said Blair because of the blair witch project I thought of Tony Blair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is a bit creepy. Also the role of Regan in the exorcist was played by Linda Blair.
Click to expand...

I have to say I thought of both Tony and Cheri, but I wasn't sure how many people would have got the Cheri reference


----------



## zyppi

Hard to top Hilary...

But maybe "Taser?"


----------



## TANDB

Fala (demon in my view)

Piro (something in finnish mythology but I cannot find what - think it's a demon)

Daray (dark)

and I like Nyx from page 1.


----------



## tibvixie101

Buffy, Midnight, or Nyx are cool names that all take after old movies and tv shows that were in the horror theme...


----------



## arycrest

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style="color: #FF0000"> * <span style='font-size: 26pt'> BOO! </span> * </span> </span>


----------



## Achielles UD

Going the Stephen King route:
Carrie
Christine
Pennywise (not a female, but the name fits - remember? The clown from IT..







)

Other ideas:
Macabre (pronounced MahKaub ?)
FemFatale (misspelling to fit as a name)
Jezebel - Evil wife of King Ahab... means impure, she was eaten by dogs
Hecate (or Hekate) - myth name of a goddess of witchcraft/demons/graves/underworld
Lamia - Greek myth name of an evil spirit who abducts and murders children. The name means "vampire" in Latin and "fiend" in Arabic
Pandora
Medea (Medeia) 
Paris - Several "scary" references..

more coming soon


----------



## selzer

Felon, Flicker, Flame, Flicka, Fricka, Frost, Forrest, Faust, Fear, Foe

Fee, Fie, Foe, Fumm -- that just sounded fun. 

Ok, I am stuck on "F"


----------



## dearraine

Achielles CDX said:


> Going the Stephen King route:
> Carrie
> Christine
> Pennywise (not a female, but the name fits - remember? The clown from IT..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> Cujo!


----------



## Kayla's Dad

Medusa - from Greek mythology


----------



## The Stig

> Originally Posted By: Arycrest <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style="color: #FF0000"> * <span style='font-size: 26pt'> BOO! </span> * </span> </span>


----------



## TANDB

I love the name Boo, it's a character from my favorite movie.

OK, one more from me

Spuk - German for Spook


----------



## Cicada

> Originally Posted By: Chris Wild
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: chucksome are great names but would you imagine the said girl out in the yard and you call her name. well if the new owners don't like the name picked out they can change to a nickname instead.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.. several years ago we imported an adult named Apokalypse. Needless to say, she *needed* a call name. Our neighbors think we're nuts enough without us opening the door to outside and yelling "Apokalypse, Come!"
Click to expand...











Let's see...
Ursula? 
Regan (from The Exorcist)?
Carrie (from, uh... Carrie)?

Trying to stray from names from horror movies...

*Vex*... I agree on *Banshee*...
*Pandora* is cute!
*Lilith* 
*Dementia*, like on the Addams Family!
Following it up with *Wednesday*!

Oh man! I want a girlie just so I can name her Wednesday!


----------



## shepherdbydesign

So far we have come up with Fanthom and Mystery and Spirit. All we need is one more good one for a female. there has been a lot of good ones so far but nothing else that just come out and bite you. LOL


----------



## Qyn

"Fang" .............. that'll bite you!


----------



## Peet

Vixxen?

s-cary (pronounce as: carrie)


----------



## tibvixie101

Sphinx is a really cool name for a boy or girl. 

Or Harlow, Gypsy, Mystical, are cool too for your theme

I also wanted to add my neighbors cat is named Wickett, which when you think about it, it kinda can go with your theme of scary


----------



## maxismom

Here are a couple I considered for Max

Damian

Gandalf


----------



## kutzro357

Just call her wife or women or PMS. Those will strike fear in the heart of any man.


----------



## FourIsCompany

Vision
Banshee
Natasha
Specter
Hex
Entity
Shadow


----------



## shepherdbydesign

Boy I can't believe I recieved so many replys, But still looking for that 1 special name that just jumps up and grabs you for a female
I guess 3 out of four ain't bad


----------



## gsdjohn

someone at my work suggested 

Kalypso


----------



## pinkanml

Here are a few, hope they help!

Mystic
Elektra
Chimera (can shorten it to Chi - "kai")
Sybil
Fenris (monster dog awaiting armageddon to be released from the earth to bring about destruction) 
Harpy
Hecuba
Hecate
Jinx
Morgana
Nemesis
Valkyrie
Voodoo


----------



## FourIsCompany

I like Mystic. 
Or Magic
Nightmare
Vicious
Disturbia
Wicked
Perditia


----------



## Brightelf

How about "IRS" and "Gatekeeper?"


----------



## Cicada

Wickett is cute!

How about:
Wicca?
Vampira?
Elvira?
Pagan?
Goblin?
Ghoul?
Gretchen?


----------



## Regen

I love Boo, and Wicked! But since nothing has been chosen yet, here are some other ideas:

Sythe
Ninja
Illusion

I love these name forums. I get such good ideas.....Just need to get more dogs


----------



## selzer

Spector
Goul -- Ghostie and Goulie sounds kind of neat
Demon, Legion, -- sounds too male.


----------



## dearraine

Gypsy is one of my favorite names.


----------



## tibvixie101

How about Sage or Trinity?


----------



## LadyHawk

Bertha, 
Ethel
Ursula
Rita
Dorothy (dottie the deranged)
Margaret
Olga

oh never mind those were my mothers aunt's names
All of them egotistical and mean hearted as the next.


um..... 
Druid
estranged
fang


http://pets.htmlplanet.com/girl-dog-names.html


----------



## shepherdbydesign

Wow that is a lot of names LOL


----------



## LadyHawk

fetish
thistle
poison ivy
drucilla(disney)
jinx
storm
malificent -Disney 
hocus
Dubh (Gaelic- Irish =black/dark) ie:: Dublin= Dark lake Dark pool
Sybil
Hilda - German - Warrior maiden. This girl dog enjoys a good battle.
hex
rirah (ree -rah----Irish "evil eye")
Raven 
Virago - A woman with an argumentative, disagreeable nature
Pallid


----------



## Achielles UD

So... have you picked all the names now? What did you decide on?


----------



## Kimbo's Humans

How about Sabrina or Tabitha.


----------



## CWhite

SCARY!


----------



## CWhite

SHREW


----------



## CWhite

> Originally Posted By: Achielles CDXFantasma - the italian for ghost


Spanish name for ghost, too.


----------



## selzer

"Bruja" is Spanish for witch. Hope I spelled it correctly it is pronounced "Brew Ha." I think it would make a good girly name.


----------



## maxismom

Oh female names.....What about Tituba


----------



## Mary Jane

Circe, the witch in the Odyssey who turned men into animals
Fury
Flame
Fire/Feuer
Tempest
Storm
Cerebus, the three headed dog that guards the underworld
Charon, the ferryman who takes souls over the River Styx to enter the underworld
Styx


----------



## Cooper&me

Fiona is pretty. I also loved Hilary Clinton. Cannot wait to tell my husband that one.

I think Fantom and Fiona sonud good together. Fiona in Shrek was an oger after all.


----------



## Gunnermom

Our first GSD was Seiko (watch dog), but whenever we called her, people thought we were saying "psyco".


----------



## DianaM

In a book, there was a terrifying creature named the "Fikos," which means "evil" or "terrifying evil" according to the author. Neat name, I think it's pronounced "FEE-kos"



> Quote:
> I think Fantom and Fiona sonud good together. Fiona in Shrek was an oger after all.


Don't forget Lord Farquaad!


----------



## shepherdbydesign

Selzer I think that you have given us the last name needed. We have Fathom, Spirit, Mystic, and now Bruja. In the next couple of day I will take some new pics and show all of you the little guys/gals ( and they are not little anymore ) and place the names with the lucky pup.


----------



## lcht2

how about Furious


----------



## Bellidansa

How about Margaret or Helen ?? Those are the SCARIEST names to say within my family.....

Say these names in my family and watch everyone scatter like bugs !


----------

